# Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft



## R1dDle (29. März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ich habe mir ein Boot gekauft und habe keine blassen Schimmer was es für ein Typ ist!

  Das Boot ist 3,50 lang und 1,50 breit und von einem Typenschild fehlt jede Spur.

  Evt. Weiß ja jemand bescheid was ich mir da an die Backe gelacht habe.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

unverbindlich, ein Wax Dreikieler, oder eben nicht|supergri


----------



## R1dDle (29. März 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

HIT!!! Wax war das Stichwort habe ja schon alles durch aber auf Wax bin ich nicht gekommen! Bist mein Held #6

Dan sollte das ganz genau ein Wax Sprint Junior sein!??


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Wenn es ein Auto wäre, würd ich auf nen Fiat tippen 

(sorry, ich will auch ein Boot, bzw. nen Liegeplatz, das ist hier das Problem)


----------



## R1dDle (29. März 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Muss ja wissen wie viel ps das ding Verträgt 

Habe da auch schon eine Prospekt gefunden


----------



## Daniel-93 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Auto wäre, würd ich auf nen Fiat tippen
> 
> (sorry, ich will auch ein Boot, bzw. nen Liegeplatz, das ist hier das Problem)




Lachflash. :q


----------



## Heilbutt (18. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Richtig stylish, das Teil!!!
Was ist das denn für ein Baujahr???

Sieht gut erhalten aus!!!

... beim Auto hätte ich eher auf "Trabant" getippt!!|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## crocodile (18. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Steuerbord links, tippe auf nen englischen Hersteller.


----------



## Sterni01 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> (sorry, ich will auch ein Boot, bzw. nen Liegeplatz, das ist hier das Problem)


 
Habe da noch ein Fiberline !

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-merkliste.html


----------



## R1dDle (19. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Richtig stylish, das Teil!!!
> Was ist das denn für ein Baujahr???
> 
> Sieht gut erhalten aus!!!
> ...



ja das baujahr kann ich nicht genau benennen, aber das Boot wurde von 1973-1975 in der DDR gebaut. Für das Alter schaut es wirklich sehr gut aus. #h


----------



## R1dDle (19. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Ach ja und einen neuen Motor habe ich mittlerweile auch schon stehen. :q


----------



## Heilbutt (19. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Wie ich´s mir dachte - Trabant!!

Und mit der 40 PS Maschine wird sich´s wohl auch zügig fortbewegen lassen....


... mach doch mal Meldung, wenn´s fährt!!#h

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Daniel-93 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Boot habe ich mir da Gekauft*

Zum angeln ist das echt ein tolles Boot nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, und mit 40PS kommt man auch recht schnell von A nach B. #6


----------

